# Lay in Fixture Support and MC Cable



## Mule (Mar 18, 2011)

For some reason my brain is thinking hmmmmmmmm Okay commercial building with ceiling grid, lay in 2 X 4 fixtures securing to grid and securing of the MC cable.

Something in my brain tells me there is something about this installation like the MC cable can't be secured to the same wire that supports the grid or am I having a brain freeze. i searched the forum but couldn't find the right thread... Also looking in the 2008 NEC.

Also the lay in fixture is secured with wood screws.....through the grid and into the end of the light fixture. Aren't clips supposed to be used to secure the fixture? The contractor said...this is a very good electician and he does it this way in all of the other cities.... Didn't we just have a discussion on this in on this Board??? :banghd


----------



## Mule (Mar 18, 2011)

is what I was thinking?

300.11 Securing and Supporting.

(A) Secured in Place. Raceways, cable assemblies, boxes, cabinets, and fittings shall be securely fastened in place. Support wires that do not provide secure support shall not be permitted as the sole support. Support wires and associated fittings that provide secure support *and that are installed in addition to the ceiling grid support wires *shall be permitted as the sole support. Where independent support wires are used, they shall be secured at both ends. Cables and raceways shall not be supported by ceiling grids.


----------



## steveray (Mar 18, 2011)

You are correct Sir!


----------



## Mule (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks

What about the securing of the lay in fixture?? Looking for it too. It's been SEVERAL months since I've been in the field. Man...you can sure forget this stuff when you're not out there all the time! Reviewing plans and taking care of the office is a completely different ball game than the field work!!


----------



## Mule (Mar 18, 2011)

OKAY I believe this is it too.........

(D) Suspended Ceilings. An enclosure mounted to structural or supporting elements of a suspended ceiling shall be not more than 1650 cm3 (100 in.3) in size and shall be securely fastened in place in accordance with either (D)(1) or (D)(2).

(1) Framing Members. An enclosure shall be fastened to the framing members by mechanical means such as bolts, screws, or rivets, or by the use of clips or other securing means identified for use with the type of ceiling framing member(s) and enclosure(s) employed. The framing members shall be adequately supported and securely fastened to each other and to the building structure.

(2) Support Wires. The installation shall comply with the provisions of 300.11(A). The enclosure shall be secured, using methods identified for the purpose, to ceiling support wire(s), including any additional support wire(s) installed for that purpose. Support wire(s) used for enclosure support shall be fastened at each end so as to be taut within the ceiling cavity.


----------



## Mule (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmmm I guess I answered my own questions.... You guys better get a little quicker or we'll have to shut this site down!!! I mean...I've had this question posted for a few minutes now!!itty


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 18, 2011)

Do you always talk to yourselve? :razz:


----------



## FredK (Mar 18, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Do you always talk to yourselve? :razz:


Unless someone else jumps in I'm betting yes.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 18, 2011)

Mule,

Way to go cupcake!   :lol:   Wayne, I believe that you have a record here.  You have

asked questions,  ...provided the correct code references, ...actually got them right,

and in the process communicated, effectively with yourself, ...and us.   Thanks for

the entertainment.   *"Asked,  ...cited  and answered!"*  Not bad my friend!

What's next...  ? opcorn

.


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 18, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> What about the securing of the lay in fixture?? Looking for it too.





> 410.36(B) Suspended Ceilings. Framing members of suspended ceiling systems used to support luminaires shall be securely fastened to each other and shall be securely attached to the building structure at appropriate intervals. Luminaires shall be securely fastened to the ceiling framing member by mechanical means such as bolts, screws, or rivets. Listed clips identified for use with the type of ceiling framing member(s) and luminaire(s) shall also be permitted.


..........


----------



## TimNY (Mar 19, 2011)

Learn something new every day.. I new the fixtures had to be wired to the framing... did _not_ know the fixture had to be secured to the grid!


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't forget the seismic design criteria for layin fixtures - If A seismic Dsign Cat D or worse, additioanl provisions are requried.


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 21, 2011)

Can I get more butter for my popcorn?   opcorn


----------



## Mule (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses....

Sometimes I just amaze myself... Don't I...

Yep! Sure do!

Just think how dull it would be without the other members on this Board!

Yep! Sure would be!!


----------

